# RTX 2080 and i9 9900k - GTA 5 Stuttering



## MateiGiurgiu (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey guys,

I recently upgraded from my Asus ROG laptop to a custom build PC but I have this issue with stuttering in GTA 5. I can't say it happens with a specific pattern but I noticed it is worse when in Michael house. If I go outside it happens at random times but sometimes I can play without stuttering for 20 minutes or I can happen much more often.

I made a video with the issue: 







 (Graphics Settings at 1:35)

SYSTEM SPECS:
CPU: i9 9900k (no OC)
AIO: Corsair H100i RGB PLATINUM
MB: MSI Z390 GAMING EDGE AC
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB DDR4-3000 CAS LATENCY 16
GPU: MSI RTX 2080 8 GB GAMING X TRIO
PSU: Corsair HX Platinum 750W (set on Multi Rail)
STORAGE: Micron 128 GB (just a temporary SSD that I had available, the 970 Evo ordered is in transit)
MONITOR: Alienware AW2518HF 24.5" 1920x1080 240 Hz (G-sync compatible)

OTHER MENTIONS:
- No OC to the CPU, I left BIOS settings to default.
- I enabled XMP for RAM in bios
- I set the RAM voltage from the default value of 1.200V to 1.350V
- I tried using Game Boost feature of the MSI mobo but it didn't help
- Since I only have that 128 GB SSD the space left in C: is ~1 GB or less
- I tried this with both G-sync compatible option on and off
- Setting V-SYNC On makes the game to run at max 120 FPS and the stuttering seems to be gone.

Can you please give me some suggestions about what can cause the issue?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2019)

You need a bigger hard drive.
In my opinion the game (and programs) is trying to use the limited available space on the drive to cache as it runs.
I suggest 20% free space on the drive.
Limiting frame rates with V-sync fixes the issue.
Just wait until you get the Evo and try again, see if it fixes it.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 17, 2019)

GTA V has an engine bug where if you go over a certain FPS it will stutter, see if you can cap the FPS


----------



## trog100 (Mar 17, 2019)

i just played the original crisis game on my high end machine.. it was a laggy stutter fest until i slowed the frame rates down.. so based on this experience i am gonna say the probably  single core game engine cant keep up with high end graphics cards..

i had to run crysis (single core game engine) at 4k with a 70 fps cap to get smooth game play..

trog


----------



## MateiGiurgiu (Mar 17, 2019)

Thank you all! It was indeed a high FPS problem, limiting the FPS to 130-140 or increasing the graphics quality/settings to reduce FPS solved this issue (MSAA x8). 
This might be linked to my issue: 







And this regarding the engine bug: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/GrandTheftAutoV_PC/comments/5vwetz/_/de6q4wt


----------



## XL-R8R (Mar 17, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> GTA V has an engine bug where* if you go over a certain FPS it will stutter*, see if you can cap the FPS



The limit is 165fps - after this, you'll encounter drawcall issues for certain objects, resulting in a reduction of fps across the board due to the microstutter. 



@OP:
You can use MSI Afterburner (with the RivaTuner addition) to cap fps to 165 - or any other number you wish - like the next screenshot depicts:







As for the storage solution being a suspected reason for the stutter? I agree this is the probable cause. GTA V currently consumes around 80GB once installed and that leaves very little for your OS and installed programmes.  To add more, you only have 1GB of space remaining and the drives cache size may also be problematic. 
I suggest in the mean time before the 970 m.2 arrives, you disable Page File and see if this fixes - or at least partially alleviates - your problem.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 17, 2019)

all this more core stuff is a waste of space when a game engine cant use them..

graphics card performance had grown way more than the one or maybe two core performance of current cpus.. we are talking a genuine cpu bottleneck.. 

luckily the answer is simple.. slow the frames rates down to something nearer to what the game engine is expecting..

trog


----------

